# Anyone out there with starter Loft??



## Mader631

Was wondering if anyone out there ever built one of the AU Starter lofts, the 8' X 4' ones....??? I'm looking to build one, looking for ideas like: Screen Floor or Wood floor? and what would work best for my Wisconsin climate?


----------



## Southwing

I,m not sure if this what you are talking about but i have made four of this, the floors are 1/2 plywood. I got the plans from pigeon talk. 

Southwing


----------



## Mader631

Yeah, it's kinda like that one..........................


----------



## ART V

*loft design*

hello you can check my site. it might help you about the flooring of you r loft.
www.eastcoursecombine.org/arnelvegapage.htm


----------



## ND Cooper

I was thinking about building one of those ( in the pic.) but I figured that my pigeons would prefer 12 cubic ft of air space, per pigeon, and I could get that, and more (more space the better) by building a rectangle box, with 3 sections.
Plus, I'm not too fancy, neither are my pigeons! 
I have an old cable spool (acts as a table- landing board) in front of the loft, plus I can use it as a work platform when needed.
Mine is 4x8x4 ft. with 3 sections.
Pretty basic, easy to build, easy to move.
I could always build another loft, and use this as a breeding loft, or take the sections out, and use it as a kit box type of loft.
It's a pretty versitile shape to work with.
I didn't want to keep too many pigeons, I only have 6, as a backyard hobby, and it works for me. 
I don't have to walk on any mess, just lean in, and scrape into a bucket, and close it up. I do that when they are out flying.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## sky tx

Check "Red Rose" starter loft


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## adamant

ceee0237 said:


>


tell me about the box perches that u made? they look like the ones i am going to make..


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I would modify it to 6x8. I have a friend with one and it is pretty tight. A loft of your wing span is the perfect width. Making it 6 feet wide is much better. If it will be your only loft, I would go 12x6 so you can have two sections. 

Randy


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## jmaxpsi

Wow! I like the feeder box. I might just copy it. Do you have a patent on it? LOL. How thick is the plexi glass? Loft looks great! I like the color. The perches looks awesome. Easy poop cleanup, huh?


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## RodSD

ceee0237,
I like your loft! It was probably expensive to build, isn't it?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow!, That is a well constructed loft. All the details are there. You must have spent a lot of time planning that sucker out. Beautiful work my friend and I know that you birds are pretty much spoiled now. My birds would totally hate me if they saw your loft!


----------



## calmcool410

Lovely loft my friend


----------



## Guest

I think your loft is awesome but I dont get your nest boxes without doors


----------



## Guest

ceee0237 said:


> Thank you guys! All materials on loft costs me about $800. Lakota please see my last two photos on page 1 these nest fronts opens in two ways to put bird in i can just slide that plywood to side and for cleaning whole front opens up on hinges. Tomorrow i should start second loft for young birds soo ill post some new photos. Thanks again! Cee!


lol thanks for filling me in on that < was wondering if the solid part slide to the side bit its hard to tell from just the pictures , they are a brilliant design , thanks for sharing that ,you really should be proud of the great work that you have done there


----------



## spirit wings

Im jealouse!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I want Cee to build my next loft! That loft looks like it was made for more than $800.


----------



## ceee0237

drop trap


----------



## ceee0237

and some of my young birds


----------



## First To Hatch

ceee0237, looking nice, would love to see some interior pictures while your building it!


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Guest

you always seem to know what your doing there so thanks for sharing your ideas .. nice work


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnr8A4Kxon4&feature=youtube_gdata
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S7RNIdia24&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## c.hert

ceee0237: I really enjoyed all your pigeons and your video and it looks like you live near a lake and thats just a beautiful setting and your lofts are nice. How many lofts do you have in total and how many birdies do you have for they sure look happy and healthy.
I really enjoyed thanks for sharing....c.hert


----------



## Kalkbl

Just went shopping today to price up materials so I can start building a new loft. Still thinking on making the red rose loft out to a 6x8 instead of 4x8,

I think I will need the extra room for cleaning it out


----------



## Kalkbl

Pm sent to you, About the perch boxes, Why is the floor angled?


----------



## rthorn

I feel like a 12x8 is best with 3 sections.If you are going to race.Trap in the middle ,you can keep your younger birds in one section and older birds in another section especially if you have to buy kits to fly and dont have enough breeders to just raise one or two rounds. Then you can seperate cocks and hens when racing.trap in the middle section.I have a 6x16 yb loft brand new.I will replace it w/a 8x12 in the spring.


----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z1bOz2nt5A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trZqxD-_00k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7wUSIwrX8M


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

I'm curious where did you get all your nice birds? They look great! If I was a gambling man I would bet you have more then a few diploma winners there.


----------



## blackknight01

hey ceee0237 how high do you need to make the floor in order to get a bucket under that mesh and clean the mess?


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Guest

ceee0237 said:


>


looks great to me keep up the great work Im sure your birds are happy living in that loft


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Nice! Your a wizard with the stain.I have some dark cherry stain I'll try. Thanx for the idea.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls4wf3F-vA4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmHQJShBve4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJRKcq4CfBI
http://www.youtube.com/user/ceee0237#g/u


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqDZJCX1mx4


----------



## First To Hatch

ceee0237, can you explain the nest box fronts?


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## vangimage

Nice loft nice set up.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Looking at your wire fronts did you just drill a hole and then lift the fronts on and off as needed, There are not set up as any kind of door. is that right?


----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvBTUa12auc


----------



## raftree3

Still interested in how your wire fronts work?


----------



## ceee0237

I'm using these fronts in breeding section soo no doors r needed only front to keep pigeons together for paring, this video should tell u how it works. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3VZXGomcZg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## red2x

Ceee,

How do you like the plexi feeder shown on the first page? I'm guessing you have less spilled and fouled feed. Is that the case?
Can you share any dimensions? Diameter of the holes and dimension from the bottom of the hole to the bottom of the feeder.... are a few that would help me make something similar.
Thanks


----------



## harrow17

ceee0237 said:


>


hey just getting into pigeons. just wondering why are the secured in there?


----------



## PigeonVilla

Im just going to ask what you paid for the expanded flooring that that you have there and the grated flooring that you have in your nest boxes ... thanx?


----------



## OzawkieKsBantams

Man I LOVE THAT FEEDER. I never thought of making one like that ,and it makes so much sense that way you don't loose so much feed Awesome . The coop is fantasic. already love this site.

Daren


----------



## NayNay

Wow- you have mad skills! Beautiful interior work. I am impressed, and inspired. Not enough people post interior shots, and those are the details that perplex me the most. Your solutions are elegant, and practical. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PigeonVilla

ceee0237 said:


>


 Just wondering where you got the grating for your nestbox flooring , I really like that .


----------



## billyr70

VERY nice. Awesome setup.........


----------



## BBpigeons

one of the nicest ive seen great job


----------



## ceee0237

thanx to all for good words
pigeonvilla grating what i use in nest boxes is pantry sheelfing from hd i just cut lip off i dont remember how much it costs
















floor i got for free








here r some new upgrades
feed box soo i can have everything on hand


----------



## ceee0237

ets box 








my widowers


----------



## ceee0237

and young birds


----------



## ceee0237

also i build lil addiction 4x10 for my fiend
before








after


----------



## ceee0237

outside is all done with landing board,bob traps and window on side but ill update pictures later

thx!


----------



## RonWhite3030

CEee can you please post measurements of your plexiglass feeder?like placement of the holes dimensions and hole size.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## newtopidgeons

ceee0237 said:


> outside is all done with landing board,bob traps and window on side but ill update pictures later
> 
> thx!


Thats a huge rat on the roof!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

What Is That On The Roof Some Kind Of Decoy


----------



## RonWhite3030

thanks CEEE


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## PigeonVilla

Thanks for the updates , love seeing everything you have done so far, your loft is spectacular and thanks for the info .Going to use some of what you have done here to improve my loft, keep up the great work and your birds are awesome too .


----------



## shadowoak

wow very nice loft, really like all the nice attention to all the details.
very nice and clean looking , also the out side flight is a real plus . 
shadowoak


----------



## ceee0237

cooks








hens /boxes


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL67mG7OMrM&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## newtopidgeons

Very nice, you are a good carpenter.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Why do you have the birds in individual cells?


----------



## Pigeon lower

ceee0237 said:


> outside is all done with landing board,bob traps and window on side but ill update pictures later
> 
> thx!


Is that a rat on the roof? :S


----------



## Greek Boy

ceee0237- I love your detail to the widowhood sections. I'm curious how your doors open and close to your individual compartments in your hen section. I'm understand by keeping them this way the hens are kept quiet and are kept from mating to each other and dropping eggs. Their bond with their cocks stays strong and lasts much longer. I can see the benifits from this set up. Do the hens remain in these compartments at all times or only during the old bird race season? Do you race the hens as well? Just curious if the hens only see the outside of these compatments when they are shown to their mates in the nest boxes in the cock side. I appreciate you taking the time to answer if possible.-Nick..


----------



## pigeon is fun

nice result ceeee. your birds are very competitive.


----------



## shadowoak

wow i sure like the perch boxes


----------



## vangimage

ceee0237 said:


> cooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hens /boxes


Nice loft, as stated before, love your designs and your individuals. Question what River is that behind your loft great view? Another question does that river ever overflow? I ask this because of all the fiery that mother nature seems to be having lately. I hope that it does not. I just notice your loft is only a few feet way from the river bank.


----------



## ceee0237

this is how it looks today we had tropical storm 
























i evacuate all birds yesterday to my friends loft


----------



## ceee0237

See the fullsize version at: 
http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=1726ca44.mp4&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Greek Boy

Ceee0237- So sorry to see what happened to you and your lofts. Hope all works out for you. I to was in Irene's path but not as near water as you were. All the best to you and yours. Nick..


----------



## NayNay

Greek Boy said:


> Ceee0237- So sorry to see what happened to you and your lofts. Hope all works out for you. I to was in Irene's path but not as near water as you were. All the best to you and yours. Nick..


What he said- sorry man. You do such nice work- I love your training basket, and appreciate you posting the pics and video, since I need to build on for myself, and have been gathering materials.


----------



## napcinco05

I hope you could recover from this quick. All my prayers are with you sir!


----------



## crazyboy

Sorry to see that, how did the birds make out?


----------



## ceee0237

thanks guys i know it looks sad but right now is all good i clean/dried it out in mornig and bird fly back to lofts at 6.30pm but tonite water starts rise up again soo they slepping in crates on porch 
i hope water not gonna flood it again so i can take them 30 miles on training in the morning


----------



## bhymer

Sorry for your lost, I when threw the same before. Would you show your sputnik and how you build it ?????? Thanks


----------



## vangimage

Sorrry for what happened did not mean to jinxy you. Its just that the river looks so close and so full. Hope everything works out for you.


----------

